# Custom label/name tag



## daskot (Mar 26, 2014)

First of all I'm new to this forum, so I hope I'm posting the right place. But I hope you can help me out, and give me a few pointers anyway 

I've seen some nice looking name tags sold on etzy, but I live in Europe so I would like to make my own.
I am looking for two types of tags 1, that will fit in clothing and the other type should stick on e.g.. a lunch box. Also I should probably add that they need to fit in a laser or inkjet printer. Preferably as sheets ready to print.

But what type on materials are these labels made out of? I'm thinking that the clothing label should be iron on or simply with an adhesive back. The label must be made to handle washer and dryer.

As for the other label it needs to stick on plastic and/or metal. But what materials should I look for here? I understand, that I would be able to print on vinyl, but will the ink be waterproof, and even live through a dishwasher?

I have had a look at the labels from avery, but I don't think they will fit my needs.

So, what's your ideas and thoughts about all this?


----------



## textryk (Sep 7, 2010)

I don´t think the produkt you look for is to find as for clothing you need one and for plastic you need a different one and so. and you tell you like to use a printer to make them for some use that will be ok not good but ok and for some still imposibol as the washing will damage most with in a short period of time. 
Short ! very hard to make that one super label you look for ! sorry


----------



## daskot (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. Yes I understand that I would need to type of products. I've had a look at SuperSoft Inkjet Transfer Paper with the intent to use it as iron on for the clothing. But as far as I understand the paper will only be usable for 6 months, and after that it can't be iron on any more. So I don't think that is an ideal product.

As for the lunch box, i'm still looking for a product that might fit my needs :/


----------

